# Thoroughbred Conformation Critique



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

hmm.. interesting color change on pic 1 and 2. pic 1 looks tied in at the knee
pic 2 looks sickle hocked. she looks fairly balanced and is a cute horse. 
I dont see anything extremely wrong , but pic 2 of her having a tizzy about being tied is not the best pic .. overall she looks like a good ride .  I used to ride a horse that was splay footed and crooked in the hind end, and she was the funnest smartest horse.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

She's one of the few thoroughbreds I actually find attractive. I'm not a confo guru though, Haha.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't know too much about conformation (so I'm sure Elana will be along at one point to give her opinion), but she definitely has a cute face!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is not a classic Thoroughbred (I like a good Thoroughbred.. nothing like them in the world!). However, she is quite a nice horse. She may be slightly down hill. She has a good topline and is a bit over at the knee in front (this is cosmetic and I would rather a bit over than back at the knee always). She has decnt bone and correct hing leg angles. Her shoulder is correct and she looks like she might jump nicely for hunter classes. 

Her neck is a bit short and her head is just stuck on her neck without muchclass and little openness at the throatlatch. 

She is a bit long thru the coupling. 

She is a good horse.


----------



## 16HHPocketPony (Aug 20, 2012)

stevenson said:


> I dont see anything extremely wrong , but pic 2 of her having a tizzy about being tied is not the best pic


Hehe, she is actually not having a tizzy  She is trained to do that upon my tapping her behind the leg and will hold it until I return with either rewards or just ask her to put it down. It's quite cute! 

And yes, the first photo was summer of 2011, so she does have more red. When I got her, she was this pathetic washed out dun color with parts of her coat missing and rain rot and it was just the saddest thing. The photo from a month ago is when her coat started to get a little better, and now she's practically black! I'm assuming it's just that winter coat giving her such a dark color. Thanks for your response!!


----------



## 16HHPocketPony (Aug 20, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> She's one of the few thoroughbreds I actually find attractive. I'm not a confo guru though, Haha.


Same here, haha  I usually don't like the traditional lanky thoroughbred from a physical aspect, but I do love the spirit they have! <3


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

She looks very good. A nice short back....so often, thoroughbreds end up with long backs... She is buck kneed, but that isn't much of a problem...Buck kneed is much better than calf kneed and shouldnt cause any unsoundnesses apart from some extra strain on the joint. Overall, though, nice horse


----------

